# Weeping eye



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Hades is weeping from one of his eyes. It was spotted late last night and presumed it was as a result of my mega spring clean and perhaps something irritating it. 

Today it's still weeping. He's still eating, drinking etc and he seems fine in himself. No runny nose or anything.

What can I do? When would you take him to the vets? Does he need a vet?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> Hades is weeping from one of his eyes. It was spotted late last night and presumed it was as a result of my mega spring clean and perhaps something irritating it.
> 
> Today it's still weeping. He's still eating, drinking etc and he seems fine in himself. No runny nose or anything.
> 
> What can I do? When would you take him to the vets? Does he need a vet?


is it clear or gunky?? does sound like something has irritated it, take him the vet tomorrow if it's not better.. they will most likely give you drops (think it's fucidic acid? something like that anyway!) Just keep an eye on him, if it gets worse or he startes to sneeze then I'd call up your vet today


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> is it clear or gunky?? does sound like something has irritated it, take him the vet tomorrow if it's not better.. they will most likely give you drops (think it's fucidic acid? something like that anyway!) Just keep an eye on him, if it gets worse or he startes to sneeze then I'd call up your vet today


I think it's clear. I just had a closer look (and got a kick in the stomach for it) and it was either clear or very pale milky, I'm not sure if it's just the white around his eyes making me think that though.

I read something about giving an eye bath with cooled boiled salted water. How do you do that?? What's the salt/water ratio?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> I think it's clear. I just had a closer look (and got a kick in the stomach for it) and it was either clear or very pale milky, I'm not sure if it's just the white around his eyes making me think that though.
> 
> I read something about giving an eye bath with cooled boiled salted water. How do you do that?? What's the salt/water ratio?


Is the eyelid inflamed at all?

you can yeah, I did this with my bun that had myxi as it really affects the eyes, I just used cooled boiled water and a cotton pad to gently wipe across the lid a few times a day.. I didn't put salt in though (thought I wouldn't apreciate it so didn't want to put it in his!) I suppose you can run the water across the eye but I think you will get kicked and nipped lol


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Is the eyelid inflamed at all?
> 
> you can yeah, I did this with my bun that had myxi as it really affects the eyes, I just used cooled boiled water and a cotton pad to gently wipe across the lid a few times a day.. I didn't put salt in though (thought I wouldn't apreciate it so didn't want to put it in his!) I suppose you can run the water across the eye but I think you will get kicked and nipped lol


I'll go with the suggestion to just wipe around it for now then and keep it salt free! He's grumpy at the best of times!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> I'll go with the suggestion to just wipe around it for now then and keep it salt free! He's grumpy at the best of times!


Have you tried it yet?


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Have you tried it yet?


Yeah, I bundled him up in a blanket to keep him still and he kept burying his head in it to hide. 

I just used water and cotton wool pads and it's possibly a bit more pink around the edges of his eye but the watering looks like it's reduced.

I'm going to clean it again before work then call the vets when I get home tomorrow if it's no better. He's still behaving as normal.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> Yeah, I bundled him up in a blanket to keep him still and he kept burying his head in it to hide.
> 
> I just used water and cotton wool pads and it's possibly a bit more pink around the edges of his eye but the watering looks like it's reduced.
> 
> I'm going to clean it again before work then call the vets when I get home tomorrow if it's no better. He's still behaving as normal.


may be worth a call today if you can, is he up to date with myxi? and it's just the one eye still isn't it?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its worth going to the vets. Weepy eyes can be a sign of bad teeth and needing a dental.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> may be worth a call today if you can, is he up to date with myxi? and it's just the one eye still isn't it?


It's loads better today. To the point where I'm not even sure if it is weeping anymore. I spoke to the vets and they said whilst he's acting / eating normally it just needs monitoring. Would you not trust that advice?

It's just the one eye, he's up to date with his jabs.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Its worth going to the vets. Weepy eyes can be a sign of bad teeth and needing a dental.


Can tooth problems be temperamental or come on quickly? It does seem better today, it doesn't look sore anymore. He last had his teeth checked in May and we were told they looked fine.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> Can tooth problems be temperamental or come on quickly? It does seem better today, it doesn't look sore anymore. He last had his teeth checked in May and we were told they looked fine.


yeah, with the teeth always growing.. it may be worth a check just to be on the safe side


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the teeth roots can put pressure on the tear ducts causing them not to drain water away from the eye so it falls on to the eyelids and cheeks. 

Hes probably just got a bit of dust/hay in it. The best thing to use is a sterile saline solution boiled salted water as you said (about a table spoon to a pint).
Give the eye a really good flush through and wipe any crusty tears off the eye lashes and then dry the fur around the eyes with more cotton wool.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

It seemed better this morning but with a closer look tonight I can see the fur on the inner corner is still damp. 

I think I'm going to make an appointment for Saturday at the vets. He's still his usual self, eating plenty and causing mischief but I'm a bit concerned it could be a blocked duct or the start of a tooth problem.


----------

